# Puppy Parents Pedigree



## audie32 (May 8, 2010)

I am planning on getting another shepherd puppy, but I live in a pretty rural area. Is there any way to see if the puppy's parents are AKC registered before I make a drive somewhere? I have been given the parents names.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You can ask the breeder. And you should look up to see if they have at least done OFA's which can be found in the OFA public database


----------

